# My Uber message before every pick up



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:

"
This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way: 

and that I provide a FAST CHARGING cord(WHITE) for iPhones and a fast charging micro USB cord(BLACK) for Android which you will notice in the backseat so please feel free to grab one and charge (USB C cord is in the front):

and you will notice an AUXILIARY cord in the back if you want to play your own tunes(JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR PLUGGED IN).

*NOTICE*: No smoking, no uncaged animals, 4 person Max and no super intoxicated passenger will ride in my car unsupervised


My car color: gold

If your pick-up location is on a busy Street please be ready for the pickup as to not hold up traffic: and please be vigilant when exiting or entering my car on a busy Street)


Thanks for your business


TIP$ are not included in the fare"


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats....?

Troll Alert


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Lol..what, you no likey?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You need to add "Make sure all seats and tray tables are in their locked and upright position."


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Way too long.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

redd38 said:


> Way too long.


NA, I think it"s just right. I'm not sure why most don't take advantage of the texting feature.. I have had nothing but positive reviews from customers.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You need to add "Make sure all seats and tray tables are in their locked and upright position."


The point of the message is to let customers know before getting into my car that I take the job seriously and have rules: it definitely sets the tone before every Drive.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


How many Lifetime rides do you have?


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How many Lifetime rides do you have?


Over 2400 and I maintain a 4.92 average.


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

Uberjoe78 said:


> The point of the message is to let customers know before getting into my car that I take the job seriously and have rules: it definitely sets the tone before every Drive.


The message I'm getting is "I'm a noob driver that's going to do annoying noob-driver things"


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


The one person with a service dog will love the part about uncaged animals and then will forward your message to uber and you will be looking for a new job


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> The one person with a service dog will love the part about uncaged animals and then will forward your message to uber and you will be looking for a new job


Thanks, I will update that part.



redd38 said:


> The message I'm getting is "I'm a noob driver that's going to do annoying noob-driver things"


Lol, what ever ham bone.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> Lol..what, you no likey?


It's Waaaayyyy too long but if it works for you then good.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

theamp18 said:


> It's Waaaayyyy too long but if it works for you then good.


I've heard nothing but positive comments about the message, so it's working for the customers as well as myself.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Driver made me feel uncomfortable. Community standards violation. Driver tried to contact me after ride ended.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Driver made me feel uncomfortable. Community standards violation. Driver tried to contact me after ride ended.


What are you talking about? The message is before the trip and I would imagine Uber has a copy of the message as well.

So much haters in this forum.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Driver made me feel uncomfortable. Community standards violation. Driver tried to contact me after ride ended.


Wow I can feel your crustiness through the internet maybe you should go and be a real cab driver, you'll fit right in.


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

I say - "This is Jerry Sandusky your driver. I am here and ready when you are."


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Phil Turless said:


> I say - "This is Jerry Sandusky your driver. I am here and ready when you are."


Do they reply.."from the future"?


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

If I got that text from you, I'd cancel on you for sending such a long message. Why? Because you're high-maintenance.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> If I got that text from you, I'd cancel on you for sending such a long message. Why? Because you're high-maintenance.


You're exactly the passenger I don't need Nor want.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> You're exactly the passenger I don't need Nor want.


Back at ya. You're the driver most people don't want. No one wants to receive a novel from you when they make a ride request.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Back at ya. You're the driver most people don't want. No one wants to receive a novel from you when they make a ride request.


As I said, I got a lot of positive feedback back and plenty of 5 stars. So in fact you are wrong and obviously bitter that a "partner" of Uber has a voice on his business and not a mindless yes sir to ungreatful inconsiderate cheapskates who don't realise they have been getting a great deal at the drivers expense.


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

I agree with others, too long and condescending. The good pax don't need these instructions and the others don't give a sh*t what you want and aren't reading it. I think it's even an invitation for certain pax to go out of their way to have some fun at your expense just because of it. 

But if it works for you, great


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

G Trip said:


> I agree with others, too long and condescending. The good pax don't need these instructions and the others don't give a sh*t what you want and aren't reading it. I think it's even an invitation for certain pax to go out of their way to have some fun at your expense just because of it.
> 
> But if it works for you, great


Let's talk numbers and facts: I have over 2400 rides and maintain a 4.92 star average with plenty of badges and comments. I have many people commenting that the message I sent was very informative and they liked that I did that.. Those of you bitter people have YOUR own opinion that is WRONG and not according to facts...FACTS HAMBONE...FACTS!


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


As soon as I received this garbage from you, I would cancel on you before you even shifted into drive. Don't waste peoples time with your "goody two shoes" Please Tip Me promo


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

G Trip said:


> I agree with others, too long and condescending. The good pax don't need these instructions and the others don't give a sh*t what you want and aren't reading it. I think it's even an invitation for certain pax to go out of their way to have some fun at your expense just because of it.
> 
> But if it works for you, great


Oh and letting people know I personally acknowledged their request and informing them that I'm on my way and that I provide such and such things for their convenience and stating the obvious that people have ignored before I started giving the messages the is not condescending but good business: my business.



Glickk said:


> As soon as I received this garbage from you, I would cancel on you before you even shifted into drive. Don't waste peoples time with your "goody two shoes" Please Tip Me promo


It's a win-win, you don't want me for a driver, I don't want you for a passenger.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


Wow! What a wonderful wonderful idea! I would not use the same words you chose but the gears in my head are whirring madly right now as I consider the text messages I could set up for my pax.

Thank you for sharing the idea!


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

Not everyone has unlimited text messages on their cell phone plan. Not everyone will appreciate you costing them 20¢ to demonstrate your enthusiasm.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


You forgot about car seats


----------



## JD Fernando (Jun 15, 2017)

Question....
Have you ever picked up drunk passengers?
If you have, you would know a drunk pax don't even know where they are, let alone read a license plate which was given to them via Uber pax app.

How do you expect them to understand your long message lol


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is the important question: how has it affected your tips?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

If I'm the pax the first thing I think is that this driver's anal. Then next I wait until the 4 minute 30 second mark and cancel on his azz.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> Let's talk numbers and facts: I have over 2400 rides and maintain a 4.92 star average with plenty of badges and comments.


Yep, that's what I thought. You can focus on ratings and badges. I focus on earnings per hour and tips.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


If it works for you, cool. Not into doing something like that. I'm more into quitting and finding another way to earn a living.


----------



## Glickk (Jan 6, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> It's a win-win, you don't want me for a driver, I don't want you for a passenger.


No, its a loss for you as I give my 35 mile trip to a driver who doesn't pester me with useless, ridiculous, waste of my time messages. I have all the info I need about you in the app, don't try to baffle me with bulls**t


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> You forgot about car seats


What about trash?

What about policy on multiple stops, or convenience store shopping, or round trips.

What about your teen policy?

Can I eat in your car? Can I drink in your car? Can I bring my beer with me?

Do you only accept cash tips or do you accept credit card tips too?

You also need to clarify: your car color is tan, I doubt it's made of gold. I'd report you for professionalism for lying to me.

I feel like the text isn't long enough! So many unanswered questions here....


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Haters will hate, I could care less. You do you ham bones.

As for the car seat, I have two booster seats in my back trunk and I reject all kids who are too young for the seats I have in my truck.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> Haters will hate, I could care less. You do you ham bones.
> 
> As for the car seat, I have two booster seats in my back trunk and I reject all kids who are too young for the seats I have in my truck.


Do you have commercial liability insurance that'll cover you for using unauthorized, third party safety gear, if it were to fail due to product defect or installation error? Uber's liability may not cover you since this is something you provide as a third party contractor and not sanctioned or approved by Uber.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you have commercial liability insurance that'll cover you for using unauthorized, third party safety gear, if it were to fail due to product defect or installation error? Uber's liability may not cover you since this is something you provide as a third party contractor and not sanctioned or approved by Uber.


Wow you guys are exhausting. Take care comb your hair..bye.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Wow! What a wonderful wonderful idea! I would not use the same words you chose but the gears in my head are whirring madly right now as I consider the text messages I could set up for my pax.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the idea!


Don't forget, tips are not included and cash tips are allowed. Oh, and you can opt out of in app tips, if you think Uber will like you more if you do.



backstreets-trans said:


> If I'm the pax the first thing I think is that this driver's anal. Then next I wait until the 4 minute 30 second mark and cancel on his azz.


Yeah, new policy. Better cancel before 2 minutes now.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


That should be a driver's optional customized text message auto-send or auto-reply for Uber's server to the new riders on behalf of new drivers.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd be tempted to reply "Define super intoxicated!"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> Wow you guys are exhausting. Take care comb your hair..bye.


What'll be exhausting is the lawsuit that would come from such a scenario.

We have insurance precisely to cover ourselves from the worst case scenarios. If you aren't considering *what *the worst case scenarios may be, how will you make sure you are adequately covered in such a case?

Did you even consider the liability of providing your own safety equipment of children? Now that you have, do you believe you are adequately covered in that worst case scenario?


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What'll be exhausting is the lawsuit that would come from such a scenario.
> 
> We have insurance precisely to cover ourselves from the worst case scenarios. If you aren't considering *what *the worst case scenarios may be, how will you make sure you are adequately covered in such a case?
> 
> Did you even consider the liability of providing your own safety equipment of children? Now that you have, do you believe you are adequately covered in that worst case scenario?


Thanks for the advice. I will put the seats on hold and look into that.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i'm old and not hip...what's a hambone?


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> i'm old and not hip...what's a hambone?


I would say, it's like saying meat head. I'm far from hip..lol


----------



## boogeyman (Apr 1, 2017)

Pay no mind to the jealousy. They're just pissed cuz they didn't think of it first. If it works for you GREAT!!!!


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

boogeyman said:


> Pay no mind to the jealousy. They're just pissed cuz they didn't think of it first. If it works for you GREAT!!!!


Thx dude, so far so good..Just had another comment about it today.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

lol this is funny.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

He's a riot! These kind of people make me laugh. But hey, he's proud of those badges and nothing will ever take that pride away.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I like the idea but my message would read a bit differently and would be much shorter. Since I don't have, or care to have, charging cords or aux cords, mine would reads more like... Thanks for choosing Uber for you ride share needs. I will be there shortly. Please be at the curb ready to go when I arrive. The app will show my progress. Uber allows the drivers only 2 minutes waiting time before a $5 cancellation fee is applied and I receive a new request from another rider.


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I like the idea but mine message would read a bit differently and would be much shorter. Since I don't have, or care to have, charging cords or aux cords, mine would reads more like... Thanks for choosing Uber for you ride share needs. I will be their shortly. Please be at the curb ready to go when I arrive. The app will show my progress. Uber allows the drivers only 2 minutes waiting time before a $5 cancellation fee is applied and I receive a new request from another rider.


Nice!


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

Too wordy. If I got that text I would probably cancel. To me that text reads "hi am an anal retentive psycho and I am on my way to pick you up"


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> and you will notice an AUXILIARY cord in the back if you want to play your own tunes(JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR PLUGGED IN).


edit to: (JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU'RE PLUGGED IN)

and ditch any kind of all-caps.

Also, I've seen a chrome gold car in Orlando. I would avoid getting into a vehicle whose owner's primary business is ostensibly selling methamphetamines. I doubt your car is actually colored gold.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I would say, it's like saying meat head. I'm far from hip..lol


You should add "ten percent of my vocabulary consists of the word hambone"


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> Over 2400 and I maintain a 4.92 average.


I have 2,352 and 4.97 rating and send a text when I am turning into their driveway that is also cut and pasted. It says, "Your Uber has arrived"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I ... maintain a 4.92 star average with plenty of badges and comments.


Can't help thinking this _may_ not be the right forum for you.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I like the idea but my message would read a bit differently and would be much shorter. Since I don't have, or care to have, charging cords or aux cords, mine would reads more like... Thanks for choosing Uber for you ride share needs. I will be there shortly. Please be at the curb ready to go when I arrive. The app will show my progress. Uber allows the drivers only 2 minutes waiting time before a $5 cancellation fee is applied and I receive a new request from another rider.


you have to wait 5 mins to get the fee


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Changes in Houston which include receiving in-app tips reduces the required wait time to 2 minutes.


----------



## Frank Coz (May 9, 2017)

I think this is a fine message before 9pm.

After 9pm it could be, " I'm here. Please don't barf. Thanks."


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I would enjoy my dinner in your back sit and speak to you as I chew.


----------



## Windycityguy (Apr 20, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Changes in Houston which include receiving in-app tips reduces the required wait time to 2 minutes.





UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Changes in Houston which include receiving in-app tips reduces the required wait time to 2 minutes.


I believe its if you're driving to pick up and they cancel after 2 minutes you get the cancel fee, but if you arrive at the pin they still have 5 minutes to get in the car and you get paid a minutes fee after 2 minutes of waiting


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Windycityguy said:


> I believe its if you're driving to pick up and they cancel after 2 minutes you get the cancel fee, but if you arrive at the pin they still have 5 minutes to get in the car and you get paid a minutes fee after 2 minutes of waiting


That is correct. You still have to wait 5 min to cancel


----------



## Gander36 (Apr 6, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


You don't require them to reply "YES, I Agree"?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


Tipping is on the app.

"so please feel free to grab one" - So your telling me its okay to take the charging cord? Be careful of wordings.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Glickk said:


> As soon as I received this garbage from you, I would cancel on you before you even shifted into drive. Don't waste peoples time with your "goody two shoes" Please Tip Me promo


Maybe THAT is the secret

I'd love a good method to force pax to cancel quickly and reliably without further interaction or delay



Blatherskite said:


> Also, I've seen a chrome gold car in Orlando. I would avoid getting into a vehicle whose owner's primary business is ostensibly selling methamphetamines. I doubt your car is actually colored gold.


28" spinners???

Please please tell me it has 28" spinners!!!!!!


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Maybe THAT is the secret
> 
> I'd love a good method to force pax to cancel quickly and reliably without further interaction or delay


I almost never get cancellations buddy.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Frank Coz said:


> I think this is a fine message before 9pm.
> 
> After 9pm it could be, " I'm here. Please don't barf. Thanks."


"I'm here. No drugs weapons violence or minors in vehicle. No AUX, no freebies. No drivethru <5.0xL surge. Feel free to puke, fee is $200 - vinyl seats / cop car floors / in fact I welcome it~!!"


----------



## Idrive4Uber80 (Apr 29, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


Looks like spam to me


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Do you send them Christmas cards too?? LOLOL


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> Let's talk numbers and facts: I have over 2400 rides and maintain a 4.92 star average with plenty of badges and comments.





Uberjoe78 said:


> Over 2400 and I maintain a 4.92 average.


3300 lifetime rides. 4.91 rating. No texts etc. Get them from Point A to Point B safely, sometimes with witty banter. Never given a thing, beyond first week bottled water which I wound up drinking most of. No aux cord; this is how those conversations go:

'Got an aux cord brah?'

'Nope had one but someone took it'

'That's what our last Uber driver said too'

'Happens a lot brah'

Badges and compliments are meaningless aside from personal satisfaction. Can't deposit Badges at the bank.

Not busting your balls. If it works for you cool. Not really necessary.


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> next I wait until the 4 minute 30 second mark and cancel on his azz.


Not anymore


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

DeplorableDonald said:


> 3300 lifetime rides. 4.91 rating. No texts etc. Get them from Point A to Point B safely, sometimes with witty banter. Never given a thing, beyond first week bottled water which I wound up drinking most of. No aux cord; this is how those conversations go:
> 
> 'Got an aux cord brah?'
> 
> ...


I didn't post this to brag and neither do I expect people to post what I have posted but it could be helpful to others in their own way: using the text feature that is.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

The car make,model and color should be at the very top. That's the most important piece of info a pax awaiting pickup will need.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Do you give foot massages?? My feet hurt LOLOL


----------



## Uberjoe78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks


NapsterSA said:


> The car make,model and color should be at the very top. That's the most important piece of info a pax awaiting pickup will need.


Thanks man, that makes sense.



Flacco said:


> Do you give foot massages?? My feet hurt LOLOL


Stop wearing those high heels lady, and go fix me a sandwich LOLOL


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Even if I am wrong, I really don't care. IF I WAS GOING TO SEND A STUPID TEXT mine makes more sense than the OP's complete mess.
We are just taxi drivers and sitting around for 5 minutes (2 minutes for free and a whopping $0.33 for the other 3 minutes) just makes no sense for any driver to suffer through. Not sure why Lyft and Uber ignore these realities but it just reinforces the fact that these services do not care about the drivers who keep them in business. Not even in the very least.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


You talk too much!


----------



## pharmboy (Aug 12, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> I have 2,352 and 4.97 rating and send a text when I am turning into their driveway that is also cut and pasted. It says, "Your Uber has arrived"


Never ever go into a driveway.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

pharmboy said:


> Never ever go into a driveway.


Yeah, I learned that one the hard way sitting in someone's driveway that did not call an Uber. The lady was OK but not a cool scene to be in.

It would help if dumb ass Uber would make Pax type in address instead of using pin which is off daily.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I couldn't imagine how pax would react to this type of message , I only call PAX when picking up at the airport to confirm they're at the correct door so I don't have to deal with security or doing another loop . Even with that simple call I get pax (1 out of 10 ) really annoyed that I call and even after I explain that 1 of 4 riders aren't in the correct spot they'll always respond with "I know what I'm doing " lol anyway I still call because 25% of pax aren't at the correct door and sometimes not even at the proper Terminal or Floor . It takes 3-4 miles and almost 5 minutes to do a complete loop so I don't want to mess with that . If the pax say they're at baggage claim or coming up stairs or heck sometimes they'll tell me they're still on the train . I will either cancel or just wait a few minutes before entering the terminals


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Frank Coz said:


> I think this is a fine message before 9pm.
> 
> After 9pm it could be, " I'm here. Please don't barf. Thanks."


or ' Trip cancelled due to low rider rating.'


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

**** outta here with the aux cord nonsense. We listen to my music hooked up to bluetooth on low volume or nothing at all.


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


UberSolo loves you


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Please drivers continue to conduct business without A/C, without water, without treats & with uber animosity towards passengers.

Your bad attitudes only highlight to passengers the contrast between good and poor service, subsequently showing their
Appreciation to me with $$$Tips$$$ that cover my expenses.

With tips your gross fares are 100% P-R-O-F-I-T

keep up the good work! CORRECTION: keep up the BAD work. got my eye on
22' Searay weekender w/ stern drive and trailer


----------



## truzoo (Apr 9, 2016)

I would love to see how that text goes over with Boston riders. I think it must be a regional thing because up here most people would laugh and then cancel, then show their friends who would also laugh, then screen capture the text and Instagram it.

I also would like to hear people's reaction to being called a "hambone."


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

Uberjoe78 said:


> NA, I think it"s just right. I'm not sure why most don't take advantage of the texting feature.. I have had nothing but positive reviews from customers.
> 
> The point of the message is to let customers know before getting into my car that I take the job seriously and have rules: it definitely sets the tone before every Drive.


Any message to a pax leads to a low rating!


----------



## SweetTinyGew (Jun 27, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> Not everyone has unlimited text messages on their cell phone plan. Not everyone will appreciate you costing them 20¢ to demonstrate your enthusiasm.


Who doesn't have unlimited texts lol?? This is 2017! And it's one text. If that puts them over their texting limit.... Wait you shouldn't have one!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberjoe78 said:


> You're exactly the passenger I don't need Nor want.


Maybe I should adopt a similar text. I'd LOVE for all the petty low-rater pax to cancel the ride before I get there. I'm here to provide rides and any passenger that will rate me 5 stars to provide a ride is welcome.

Any passenger that is so annoyed by a simple text message is too hard to please and a low-rating liability. If he cancels that is AWESOME. Easily pleased passengers ONLY in my vehicle.

Maybe I should send out a text message warning pax.

"Dear pax, please be aware that my car is an old junker with stained seats, bad AC, and a noisy engine, and electrical problems that make operating the windows and locks hap-hazard... the radio, aux ports, and 12V power supply do not work. My last trip had a service dog that shed all over, I hope that's okay. Please excuse my driving style. I'm not very good with the GPS and usually miss a few turns per trip, and tend to break and accelerate harshly. I'm on my way right now as soon as I can figure out where the exit is to this parking lot, please add a few minutes to the ETA. No more than 4 passengers allowed, and if you have luggage please be advised that it will take me a minute to fold up my trunk bed to make space for it. You'll know my car when you see it. I'll be pulling up in the dirty white car and will be the guy wearing swim trunks and a T-shirt with the unkempt beard. I provide warm water bottles at no charge. Thanks for riding Uber!"

If that doesn't get them to cancel, I get a 5 star rating almost automatically, right?



reaperducer said:


> Not everyone has unlimited text messages on their cell phone plan. Not everyone will appreciate you costing them 20¢ to demonstrate your enthusiasm.


Are there still people who get charged 20 cents per text message? I thought that was a 10 years ago type of thing.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't think there is such a thing as non unlimited testing or even phone calls for that matter. Now adays it's data , and even that is unlimited for most people


----------



## SweetTinyGew (Jun 27, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe I should adopt a similar text. I'd LOVE for all the petty low-rater pax to cancel the ride before I get there. I'm here to provide rides and any passenger that will rate me 5 stars to provide a ride is welcome.
> 
> Any passenger that is so annoyed by a simple text message is too hard to please and a low-rating liability. If he cancels that is AWESOME. Easily pleased passengers ONLY in my vehicle.
> 
> ...


No, men are just still using that excuse to not have to text their girlfriends 24/7 and it stuck.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

Just pick em up and drop em off my dude.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Uberjoe78 said:


> I copy and paste this before every pickup and have gotten a great response because of it:
> 
> "
> This is UBER JOE just letting you know that I'm on my way:
> ...


I would immediately think great some clowns about to show up.


----------



## Cookie something (Apr 18, 2017)

I drive in a mainly college town and I've heard sooo many people talking shit/making fun of drivers like UberJoe. Everyone is nice while they are in your car but while they're making fun of you being a nutjob to their friends one of them is making a mental note to avoid Uber because they don't want some creep driving them around.


----------



## CardoMM (Sep 28, 2015)

I think that we all have what works for us and what doesnt. We are all not in the same city and each city is its own market. Personally, where I am In Metro Houston, I doubt my pax even bother to read txt msgs from me, because when I do send any, they are never replied to. If this is working for Uber Joe, who is to say it wont work for someone else. The guy is sharing his idea and his experience with it, why does anyone have to be negative about it and be a troll or hater.


----------



## Cookie something (Apr 18, 2017)

CardoMM said:


> I think that we all have what works for us and what doesnt. We are all not in the same city and each city is its own market. Personally, where I am In Metro Houston, I doubt my pax even bother to read txt msgs from me, because when I do send any, they are never replied to. If this is working for Uber Joe, who is to say it wont work for someone else. The guy is sharing his idea and his experience with it, why does anyone have to be negative about it and be a troll or hater.


If he doesn't want commentary then he shouldn't post his ideas on a public forum. People are free to comment whether it be positively or negatively. I drive mostly 20 something's who would think that's creepy as hell. Doesn't mean he does. Just my 2¢


----------

